# can somebody find my apn for mobile broadband



## rambo (Dec 20, 2005)

hi i purchased this unlocked pocket wifi (mifi) because i intend on taking my 4gen ipod touch on a trip i have a huawei optus dongle model; E153u-2 and i cannot access it on either my pc or my ipod without the apn they gave me this website in the box but it doesnt have my model and i get an error on the admin page when i try to enter a different apn
http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/mobiles_apn


----------

